# Die Guerillas kommen.....



## Nicko1998 (1 Januar 2012)

> Seit Mai standen auf der Mobilfunkrechnung der Telekom immer noch zwei andere kleinere Beträge – 29,95 Euro oder 19,96 Euro gingen an die Firmen Guerilla Mobile und In-Telegence, ohne dass ich dafür eine Leistung bekommen hätte. Eine Nachfrage bei Guerilla Mobile ergab, dass ich dort als Abonnentin eines wöchentlichen Intelligenztests geführt wurde, die Firma In-Telegence wusste beim ersten Telefonat nichts mit mir anzufangen.





> Guerilla Mobile und In-Telegence haben ihm versichert, dass beim Vertragsabschluss mit mir alles rechtens zugegangen sei. Die Firma In-Telegence ist bereit, mir „aus Kulanzgründen und ohne Anerkennung einer Rechtspflicht“ das Geld zurückzuerstatten. Wenige Tage später ist es auf meinem Konto. Jetzt habe ich nur noch mit Guerilla Mobile eine Rechnung offen.


http://www.berliner-zeitung.de/berlin/telekom-aerger-ohne-ende,10809148,11367664,item,0.html

Diese Inkassierungsart mutiert immer mehr zum Fass ohne Boden!


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 Januar 2012)

"kommen" ist gut. Die haben wir hier doch schon über zwei Jahre als Thema. Aber wenn das Thema jetzt schon 'mal in Berlin ist, sollte man nachhaken.


----------



## cicojaka (1 Januar 2012)

ich habe mir erlaubt, da ein wenig "nachzuhaken"


----------



## senioreninfo (11 Februar 2012)

und was ist jetzt rausgekommen, beim "nachhaken"


----------

